# Buttons in einer jsp



## JavaLearn (29. Jan 2008)

hi,

ich habe zur zeit fünf clients erstellt mit denen ich verschiedene Abfragen anzeigen lassen kann.

Nun wollte ich sehr gerne ein Menü dazu programmieren bzw. erzeugen mit der ich per Klick eines Buttons auf das gewünschten Jsp Client ausführen lassen kann.

habe soweit die Buttons definiert etwa so:
	
	
	
	





```
<FORM NAME="form1" METHOD="POST">
            <INPUT TYPE="HIDDEN" NAME="buttonName">
            <INPUT TYPE="BUTTON" VALUE="Button 1" ONCLICK="button1()">
            <INPUT TYPE="BUTTON" VALUE="Button 2" ONCLICK="button2()">
        </FORM>
```

jedoch weiss ich nicht genau , wie ich genau die verbindung eines Buttons mit dem Aufruf eines Clients hinbekomme?

Wäre für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar!!!


----------



## Leroy42 (29. Jan 2008)

Es gibt keine JSP-Clients!

Du mußt die URL der JSP aufrufen (eventuell parametrisiert)


----------



## JavaLearn (31. Jan 2008)

ja genau, ich wollte die url aufrufen lassen wie genau könnte man des denn realisieren, damit wenn ein Klick auf den jeweiligen Button betätigt wurde, dass diese entsprechende URL aufgerufen wird...?


----------



## maki (31. Jan 2008)

Du willst JavaScript:

http://saftsack.fs.uni-bayreuth.de/html/selfhtml/tecbe.htm


----------



## JavaLearn (31. Jan 2008)

also nochmal ganz kurz eine Erklärung, ich habe mehrere JSP Anwendungen erstellt, die verschiedene Inhalte realisieren.

Mein Ziel ist es, diese über ein Menü aufrufen zu können, jedoch fählt mir hierbei das Werkzeug dazu.

Die Realisierung hierzu kann per Button oder auch einer Eingabe der gewünschten Anwendung erfolgen.


Mein Problem hierbei ist, wie ich eine neue Url, somit Anwendung öffnen kann per Button oder eingabe eines Strings...


----------



## maki (31. Jan 2008)

Was weist du über HTML, CSS und JavaScript?

Dein Anliegen lässt sich durch viele Möglichkeiten lösen. 

Welches MVC Framework verwendest du?


----------



## JavaLearn (31. Jan 2008)

also ich will mein Menü mittels einer JSP Datei erstellen...


----------



## maki (31. Jan 2008)

Das habe ich verstanden, aber ohne Kenntnisse in HTML, JavaScript, CSS und ohne ein Framework (struts, JSF, etc. pp.) wird das sehr schwer.

Wenn du zB struts verwendest, würdest du ein Plugin namens struts-menu nehmen, und wahrscheinlich noch Tiles.

Wenn du alles "zu Fuß" machen willst, brauchst du viel mehr JavaScript Kenntnisse.


----------



## JavaLearn (31. Jan 2008)

die kenntnisse dazu fehlen ein wenig... das ist ja das Problem.

Ich habe gedacht, dass es nicht so schwer ist ein Menü zu realisieren das diese Anwenungen ausführen kann.


----------



## maki (31. Jan 2008)

Webanwendungen in Java sind alles andere als trivial, "learning by doing" geht da schief, brauchst schon die theoretischen Grundlagen und praktische Erfahrung in vielen Bereichen.


----------



## JavaLearn (31. Jan 2008)

schau mal habe hier mal so etwas gefunden:

```
<html>
<body>
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
  function neuesFenster() {
    window.open(
      "javascript.htm",  
      "meinFensterName", 
      "width=400,height=300,
       resizable=1,scrollbars=1,
       menubar=1,toolbar=1,location=1,status=1" );
  }
</script>
<input type="button" value="Fenster erzeugen"
                     onClick="neuesFenster()">
</body>
</html>
```

meinst du so könnte es klappen mit dem öffnen einer neuen seite


----------



## maki (31. Jan 2008)

Wie gesagt, dass ist ein Weg von vielen, aber MVC ist anders....

Wer heutzutage ein Menu selbst schreibt, hat entweder langeweile oder nicht gesucht.


----------



## JavaLearn (31. Jan 2008)

hi,

habe das so ähnlich dargestellt:

```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
  var meinTOFenster;
  function fensterMitTimeout() {
    meinTOFenster = window.open(
      "http://www.google.de",
      "meinTOFensterName",
      "width=1280,height=1048" );
    window.setTimeout( "fensterSchliessen()", 5000 );
  }
  function fensterSchliessen() {
    meinTOFenster.close(); }
</script>
<body onload="fensterMitTimeout()">
```

mein Problem hierbei ist, dass die Fenstergröße nicht ganz ausreicht, d.h. ich müsste weiter nach rechts scrollen wie kann man das hier noch einbauen..?!


----------



## maki (31. Jan 2008)

de.selfhtml.org ist ein guter Einstieg in HTML und JavaScript, ohne diese Kenntnisse brauchst du imho gar nicht weiterzumachen.


----------

